# Need Opinons on the Classifieds



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

*Nodak Classifieds - Do you like the newer version or older better?*​
Old version, when it was in the forum4748.96%The way it is now2829.17%I'm new, I don't know the difference?1010.42%About the same66.25%Undecided55.21%


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Okay, so it's been a couple months since I switched the classifieds from the forum to it's new section.

I was hoping everyone could tell me if they still like the newer version or if you liked the old classifieds better?

I would appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Chris, Im undecided about the new section. What I like about it is that it is much more organized than the old one, less cluttered I feel....What I liked about the old one was it was a listing of everything in one place....That may sound hypocritical but sometimes scrolling thru the old one looking for something in particular, you may have came across something you like that you probably would not have had it all not been in one section.....

Give it time...Im sure everyone will get used to it....Change is good sometimes :wink:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Guess I'll be the first to say I definitely liked the old-style version more. I just liked the plain-jane aspect of it. The new set-up's not complicated or anything, but it's just not as simplistic. The old one followed the forums baselines pretty good which was nice.

Either way definitely works for me though.


----------



## 2eagles (Jun 15, 2005)

K.I.S.S. :wink: Jim


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Sorry Chirs, I have to go with the old version. I can't seem to bump my items on the classifieds? I don't know if I just can't figure it out or you and your high tech ways are just to smart for me, lol. Probably the latter of the two, but it still works. Just my opinion. But overall, great fricken job with the site. I have to give you a call one night this week. Talk to you more then. Laters.

Shawn


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

2eagles said:


> K.I.S.S. :wink: Jim


I got to go with K.I.S.S. also, sorry. I am old and fear change!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I like the format of the new one, however I liked being able to read what others thought of the items. SOmeone would poost that ahh.. dude you can go buy new ones for $100 less, or great deal.... etc.. etc. I know there is the option to leave comments, but I don't think it is as readable, for say.

My .02 I really like how it is organized though. It seems like there is alot of stuff on there however that is either sold, or the guys don't get back to you where the old way they would. Thats just what I have found. Maybe some of the guys don't know how to delete there items, or know what email there responders will be posting to.

Does that help some?


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I liked the old version too. :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Interesting results.....come on guys, I need more votes!

Thanks for the opinions, I'm not against going back to the old way...it would be simple to do.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

The only reason that I am undecided is because you did not have a catagory that was a combination of the two. For instance it was nice to leave a message in the open for the person without having to PM someone. Also you got the advantage of getting an answer off of someone else's question, for instance, " would be you be willing to trade a a boat for those decoys?" answer back: "No I really need the money and can not afford to do a trade right now." Now eveyone reading these posts know's that the seller is not intereseted in a trade and that he only wants money.

However the format,layout and the breakdown of the catagories of the new classifieds really is superiour to your old style layout. For instance I do not have to rummage through vehicle ads and fishing stuff if I am looking for a gun or decoys, and the same in the other catagories is true as well.

I too understand why you cut off the aforementioned open dialog, however in my opinon, if you would just tell people to behave like humans and be civil toward each other and that if they have something bad to say about what is being sold then they have to pm the person, because if it is said in the open forum for all to see they will be banned from the site, for causing problems. It did seem to work for the most part on the rest of your site, it should also work for you hear on this part of the site as well.

I think that if you would make a combination of the new style layout and open dialog that can be seen and read by all, with more interaction by everyone it would be one of the very best classified sections that I have ever seen.

Good luck and I hope that my opion and ideas were of some use to you.

Later JD


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

I vote for the old version also. For the same reason as jd. For instance I have tried 3 times to contact the guy with the double ladder stand and I don't know if it is sold or if he doesn't want to sell it to me, or if he is on vacation or if his computer died or etc. etc. There is no interaction at all.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

jd mn/nd said:


> The only reason that I am undecided is because you did not have a catagory that was a combination of the two. For instance it was nice to leave a message in the open for the person without having to PM someone. Also you got the advantage of getting an answer off of someone else's question, for instance, " would be you be willing to trade a a boat for those decoys?" answer back: "No I really need the money and can not afford to do a trade right now." Now eveyone reading these posts know's that the seller is not intereseted in a trade and that he only wants money. D


The comments section is still there...it's at the bottom of the ad.

Chris


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

I tried it a couple of times and could not make it work nor did it show up for public viewing, so I know that I am not a real computer genius or anything but maybe I was doing something wrong.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Chris Hustad said:


> I'm not against going back to the old way...it would be simple to do.


In the words of Jim Ronquest, "Dat right dare give me da chills." :jammin:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Come on guys...I need more votes!

I'm leaving this one to the people.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

I like the old way better. I visited the Classifieds every day just to see if I couldn't live without something. I maybe visit them once every 2 weeks now. Just to much structure t ge through. Also way to much extra crap on the page.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Old Style Better. When I get time to go through the Forum I find that I hardly ever go to the classified section now when it was with the other Forum items.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Older style..........I too would go on there all the time when it was like the forums setup. It was quicker to view the newest ads. I hardly visit now. I also liked to view all of the comments. It seems more people would comment on the older style, granted it was easier for someone to screw with a guy's sale.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

DISREGUARD THAT LAST POST, THAT GUY MAKES NO SENSE WHAT-SO-EVER.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I like a little from both classifieds. I like the new one because everything is broken into categories, but I also miss being able to just post questions and get your question answered right in the topic. Seems with the new classifieds noone really asks any questions in the ad, but they just must pm the seller. I also seem to forget to check the classifieds quite often because they aren't just right there for me to see.

I would love to see the old classifieds come back if maybe you made a section just for the classfieds like there are sections for waterfowl, fishing, big game hunting, etc and then divide the classifieds like you have them now. Maybe even split the hunting section into hunting items and then one for rifles, pistols, muzzleloaders, and shotguns.

Matt


----------



## Troller1 (Oct 15, 2004)

Chris,
I like the new way. Either way is fine. Just make the buyers or sellers location a MANDATORY entry in the ad.
Brian


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

i too liked the simplicity of the old version. i hardly ever browse the classifieds now. before I would usually check a few while trolling my new posts


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

I will take a stand for the new.

It is much easier to tell the difference between a new add and something someone bumped up from forever ago.
I also agree that the location of the item should be posted.
The search option is great for when you are looking for something specific.
Even if you only view the classifieds once in a while...you can specify that you want to veiw only these new adds without sorting through everything.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

I like the old better.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Another vote for the old style.


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Another vote for the old.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I would also have to say I liked the old ads better. I have posted a couple of items to sell and the traffic has seems to have dropped off. Before it seemed like a lot more views of the items and questions asked. Now I know change isn't easy and I have been trying to get used to the new format and it is cleaner, but I'm getting older and fear change. Wyatt feeling any better??


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I beleive that we have an answer with almost 50% voting for the old style. I know that I used to do the same too, visit and browse like a side-walk sale in late July but I have only been over there once or twice since the big change.

Put it back the way it was.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I liked the way it was as you could quickly go through the all the topics. Granted if a person stops in once a week, there were a lot of topics. But they could always use the search to narrow it down too. I find the many categories more combursome. Many categories I do not even bother to look at--so their exposure is a lot less as I think many do as I do. But I can see the point of having seperated categoies so members can pin point easier what they are looking for, like dogs. But can not you use a search for that as I mentioned?

Just seems a bit combursome with the new system, not as streamlined.

And I do not have any suggestions as how it could be improved. I know a lot of thought, time, and energy went into the new design.

FYI, some stats. Sept 1 to Oct 30 (60 days).

2006 was 516 topics.

2007 was 423 total topics.

I have also noticed an increase of OBO ads and ads to Ebay. None too happy with that as the old system policies allowed none of that crap.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

I cant seem to contact a seller, i believe they dont even know where to look for replys.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the feedback.

The old classifieds are back, the new classifieds are for businesses.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Sweet


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:rock: .................................... :rock:


----------

